# Writing in articulations on StaffPad - What is the trick?



## Composer 2021 (Feb 28, 2022)

Oh boy, am I having more trouble with the handwriting detection. I've mostly gotten the hang of writing in notes. But the articulations are giving me trouble. Accents and staccatos hate me. A simple thing as pressing a dot on top of a note only works like 10 percent of the time. When I make it _slightly_ thicker, StaffPad immediately thinks I instead want to make a second note on top of the original note instead of a staccato. Accents also do not detect correctly most of the time. This is insanely time-consuming. Clearly not everyone is having this much trouble with the handwriting detection.


----------



## Kanter (Feb 28, 2022)

yes, it's still intermittent at best (I am on win but this woe appears to be ecumenical). A workaround is to place the staccate/marcato dots et al on the far end of the note- the likelihood of it being ignored is still significant, but at least it won't add another notehead.


----------



## sundrowned (Feb 28, 2022)

I pretty much only use the tools for that


----------



## Composer 2021 (Feb 28, 2022)

sundrowned said:


> I pretty much only use the tools for that


Awesome! I either didn't know about that or forgot about it.


----------



## hvromano (Mar 5, 2022)

I agree with Sundrowned, the tools for articulations is far better to use. 

But, by the way, how do you guys can get the quarter rest recognized ?? That is like an event for me... Most of the time i have to search for one to copy and past, in order to don't get angry.


----------



## MadLad (Mar 5, 2022)

I always draw an S that fits neatly inside the staff (not too small) and it works 99% of the time.


----------



## muratkayi (Mar 5, 2022)

Does anyone know which tuplets are being recognized or enabled in general in Staffpad?
I mean, Duoles? Quintuplets? 11 divisions even(looking at you, Frederic)?


----------



## Kanter (Mar 5, 2022)

confirming madlad, an S inside the staff is always a safe bet, just don't get fancy and shoot for the pigeonbeak of the original rest


----------



## Pappaus (Mar 12, 2022)

the handwriting is always come and go for me. I have a practice piece for just practicing handwriting every once in a while. I occasionally watch the sample video of the guy writing a mile a minute. I used to be pissed but now I laugh. For the half and whole rests, my workaround is to draw a 3, get a quarter rest and then drag it to the right until I get the half rest. Also for dynamics, if I write ridiculously large, it works. But just when I get on a roll and think “I’ve got it now!”, that’s when nothing works, I erase the mess I just made, forget to disengage the erase function, and delete a bundle of notes. But still - What a program!!


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Mar 13, 2022)

In my experience, zooming in increases the chance of recognition hugely. If you zoom out to much, it's almost impossible to get anything other than notes recognised. And even that can be tricky. So, bottom line: zoom in.


----------

